# Hive Fleet Names



## Tyranid Prime (May 1, 2011)

Im trying to come up with a hive fleet name for my tyranids.
I have come up with Hive Fleet Styx. Im just wondering what other people have named their own tyranid hive fleets?


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

There is nothing to prevent you naming a Hive Fleet whatever you want, but the named ones thus far have all been named after mythological monsters: Behemoth, Kraken, Leviathan, Jormungandr, Gorgon, Medusa, Naga, Tiamet, Ouroboris, Collossus, Scylla, Charybdis, Apophis, etc.

A few monsters I can think of off the top of my head that haven't been used and might fit the bill are Basilisk, Cerebus, Cetus, Chimera, Cthulhu, Cyclops, Garm, Ladon, Morrigan, Phoenix, Tarrasque, Wyvern and, of course, Pokémon.


----------



## Tyranid Prime (May 1, 2011)

Well mine is a bit mythical. Its named after the river to the underworld where you have to pay a skeletal boatman a toll to get across. The one from clash of the titans.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Mines Latin for "to consume".


----------



## Tyranid Prime (May 1, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Hive Fleet Devoro or Hive Fleet Edo, I suppose.

Why not name it Hive Fleet Charon, after the ferryman rather than the river?


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine is Abraxas.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine is Xolotl.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

My Tyranid-player friend has not named his Hive Fleet yet, despite playing for years. I've recommended he call it Hive Fleet Godzilla (he's Japanese). I couldn't keep a straight face and as I began laughing, he told me to shut the hell up. (His tyranids are still nameless to this day.)


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

I named mine Hive Fleet Golem because it sounded cool. xD


----------



## Tyranid Prime (May 1, 2011)

Someone out there has probably already taken charon but i doubt they have styx. So im sticking with styx. Its interesting to see what other people named theirs.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hive Fleet Serpent. Goes with half my user alias and traces back to a mythology not often used in a tyranid context.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine was Hive Fleet Cthulhu as of last time I had a Tyranid army, which was about 7 years ago. I still have my BFG Hive Fleet Cthulhu though.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Dogbeard said:


> There is nothing to prevent you naming a Hive Fleet whatever you want, but the named ones thus far have all been named after mythological monsters: Behemoth, Kraken, Leviathan, Jormungandr, Gorgon, Medusa, Naga, Tiamet, Ouroboris, Collossus, Scylla, Charybdis, Apophis, etc.
> 
> A few monsters I can think of off the top of my head that haven't been used and might fit the bill are Basilisk, Cerebus, Cetus, Chimera, Cthulhu, Cyclops, Garm, Ladon, Morrigan, Phoenix, Tarrasque, Wyvern and, of course, Pokémon.


all the original tyranid fleets are named after mythical SNAKES or creatures with TENTICLES... so i suggest keeping it in that style


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DijnsK said:


> all the original tyranid fleets are named after mythical SNAKES or creatures with TENTICLES... so i suggest keeping it in that style


Hive Fleet Scarabus? 

Hive Fleet Harbinger?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Also my tyranids are called Hive fleet perrusi.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Heh. The local creek down the road from me is called "Styx creek".
Right next door to hell, and all that.


----------

